# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  دانشگاه های برتر در ارائه مقالات علمی

## Parniya

جعفر مهراد درباره دانشگاه های برتر در زمینه ارائه مقالات علمی پژوهشی در فاصله زمانی 1380 تا 1391 اظهار داشت: بعد از کسب مکان اول دانشگاه تهران از لحاظ تولید مقالات در این بازه زمانی، دانشگاه تربیت مدرس با مجموع پنج هزار و 140 درمجموع مقالات همایش ها و تولید 11 هزار و 325 مقاله در نشریات علمی معتبر توانسته رتبه دوم را از آن خود کند. 


بنابراعلام روزدوشنبه وزارت علوم، رییس پایگاه استنادی علوم جهان اسلامی افزود: دانشگاه فردوسی مشهد با تعداد پنج هزار و 292 مقاله و تعداد مقالات منتشر شده درهمایش ها دو هزار و 315 مقاله رتبه سوم و دانشگاه اصفهان با تعداد چهار هزار و 295 مقاله تولید و البته تعداد هزار، 582 مقالات همایش جایگاه چهارم را کسب کرد. 


به گفته مهراد، رتبه پنجم به دانشگاه شیراز با مجموع مقالات علمی و مقاله های همایشی شش هزار و 588 مقاله اختصاص یافته و به ترتیب دانشگاه های شهید بهشتی، علامه طباطبایی، شهید چمران اهواز و صنعتی اصفهان با تولید سه هزار و 691 عنوان، سه هزار و 585 عنوان، دو هزار و 669 عنوان، دو هزار و 552 مقاله و یکهزار و 884 مقاله علمی را در مجلات معتبر ارائه و رتبه های ششم تا دهم را از آن خود کرده اند. 

ایرنا

----------

